
High Sierra December Bug: Month 13 is out of bounds - reimertz
https://robservatory.com/month-13-is-out-of-bounds/
======
reimertz
This bug seemed to have turned my rMBP into sluggish blob because when I see
slowdowns, I also get a bunch of these error messages.

